# 2018 Gibson Les Paul Classic Goldtop P90 $1900 GTA



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I've owned all three colours of this guitar, the Goldtop being the most desirable this is a decent price. No weight relief on the 2018's, 60's neck.

Gibson- 2018 Les Paul Classic- Goldtop Guitar | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If it was a 50s neck I'd have sent someone over to check it out lol


----------

